# lakewood stoves



## jzma22 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi,

 This is my first post, i recently bought a home and i have separate work shop. In the workshop there is an upright wood burning stove made by lake wood stoves in Canada.  I haven't been able to find any info on it. It has a Tag and serial number. There is a moose on the top door. I'm new to the wood stove world. I would just like some info on the company and see if all the parts are there, i have a feeling its missing a grate of some sort. I can provide pictures if it will help.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## jzma22 (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## begreen (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm not familiar with it, but it looks like it might be a coal burner. What does it have for a grate?


----------



## webbie (Dec 17, 2013)

BG is correct that this is probably a coal model - although Lakewood was well known for their wood stoves! 

In fact, another blast from the past - they made some of the first catalytic stoves which passed all the tough clean-air standards. 

https://www.hearth.com/talk/wiki/lakewood-stoves/

I'll dig around to see if there is any info on that coal model, but I somewhat doubt it since woodstoves were their main business.


----------



## jzma22 (Dec 17, 2013)

The grate is metal about 12 inches down from the bottom of the top drawer.


----------



## jzma22 (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## webbie (Dec 17, 2013)

Well, you are correct. It's a wood stove - named the SpaceMate. That's about all the info you are likely to even find though, since I have not run across it in my 35 years in the biz!


----------



## begreen (Dec 17, 2013)

Cool! It's a SpaceSaver. Is there a baffle toward the top interior of the stove?


----------



## jzma22 (Dec 18, 2013)

Yup, there is a baffle. You guys are fantastic. Thanks for all the info. Any more would be great.


----------



## jzma22 (Dec 18, 2013)

What year were these made? Any idea?


----------



## coaly (Dec 18, 2013)

If for coal, it would normally have more air under the grate than over. The upper door would only need a small single air intake for secondary air. And it would have a way to shake grates. The ad would probably mention their coal burner as well.......

A guess at your year would be after the advent of steel plate stoves in '73 (copies of Fisher started '74) and double door stoves started 1976. Cooler running draft caps with fins were invented in '76 and patented in '77, http://www.freepatentsonline.com/4037584.pdf  and later other companies with various style made them like shown on later model below.  By '78 they probably would have gone to finned caps. Many ads used older pictures so improvements don't always show up until later ads. You can always find them with older pics used years later.

Here's a newer unicorn with finned draft caps and springs;



Compared with the original style;



Now their first wouldn't be a Fisher copy would it ??










More Lakewood; https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/clearance-between-stove-and-window-question.53864/


----------

